# Silver King Deco Stem???



## yeshoney (Jan 14, 2015)

Never seen one of these before.  Is it a Torrington stem?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291353088119?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

THanks, Joe


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 14, 2015)

yeshoney said:


> Never seen one of these before.  Is it a Torrington stem?
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291353088119
> 
> THanks, Joe



















found on silver king men and women deluxe bikes


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 14, 2015)

Not sure if this is a Torrington logo or not.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 15, 2015)

Are these found on Monark badged bikes or is it a Hawthorne item?


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 15, 2015)

I believe the Wing stem was a silver king item. You might find one that was taken off a Silver King and put on an Hawthorne duralium bike. The Hawthorne "Air-Flow" had the wing speedo housing.


----------



## petritl (Jan 15, 2015)

I believe the seller is parting out a complete SK girls bike


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 15, 2015)

His name is Don and he's the same person the I purchased my, now Wil's, Iver johnson from.  He's also listing the complete bike if someone buys it before these actions end.


----------

